# Fellow nature lovers and paddlers



## Caspian (Oct 14, 2003)

Greg, Andy, somebody...Please nuke this thread!


----------



## naturalhealthbuzz (Dec 8, 2007)

*Where's the heart?*

C'mon Caspian, where's the love. Have you even gone to see the site. And what's with the quote? I am expressing my freedom of speech with people that I can relate to here. I'm sorry if I'm a little excited about my site. We feel that we have something to offer everyone. Even mean people. I thought I might get a reply with regards to boating.


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

Tony and Michelle,

We don't have an official policy towards spammy post like this, maybe we should. The issue is that you are brand new here, you never even introduced yourself and your site is way off topic for the Boating forum that you posted it in. I am going to move it to our "other topics" section but it might get pulled, the Buzz Crew will have to review our position on posts like yours.

The way I see it, if you have been an active member of the community, it's a whole different story. We want to take care of each other and so we let some things slide if the member is someone we know and respect.

I consider this the same as walking into a bar, not knowing anyone and passing out brochures. We would probably show you the door since we don't want strays to come in and pester our members like that. It's not about heart, it's about a community and not wanting people to come in and fill our free site with advertising posts.

Good luck with your site and mission...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Now this post is right where it belongs - with other solicitations and sales notices.

Tony - I'm not sure any commercial enterprise deserves the "love" that you're asking Caspian to show - you're selling products for commercial gain, regardless of however noble your enterprise may be. And as for the quote, that's been Caspian's tagline for a long time. 

That said, if you want to, you could probably link your commercial website from your profile here on the Buzz. While you're at it, you may want to change the name of your "favorite run" so that the name of the rapid is correct - unless you know where there's actually a "Sunset Falls" on the Gorge.

Good luck selling stuff to folks - We often welcome to folks that are part of the community offering relevant goods for sale, it just seems a little spammy/slimy when someone joins and immediately makes their first post a sales pitch. 

-AH


----------



## rwhyman (May 23, 2005)

Well said, Andy



Andy H. said:


> Now this post is right where it belongs - with other solicitations and sales notices.
> 
> Tony - I'm not sure any commercial enterprise deserves the "love" that you're asking Caspian to show - you're selling products for commercial gain, regardless of however noble your enterprise may be. And as for the quote, that's been Caspian's tagline for a long time.
> 
> ...


----------



## naturalhealthbuzz (Dec 8, 2007)

*I truly apologize*

Honestly guys this was the first time that I have ever posted in a forum and mentioned our new site. I did feel uncomfortable and spent some time trying to figure out how not to be offensive. Please know we are very excited about our site. Our heart is really in it. Please don't think for a second that we are just trying to lure people in. Nice analogy on the bar scene. I have personally been on both sides of that topic. Neither side is very comfortable. I was with a buddy of mine one time selling meat out of a freezer in the back of his truck. One of his favorite stops was bars. I watched him pull a few sales out of strange bars where he knew no one. I also have seen him get told off more times than any sale. I don't know how he continues to sell like that. Needless to say his blood pressure is a little high and he has to self medicate to be normal. At least that's what he says. 

I was hoping someone would pick up on the Gorge run. I will say this...I did not carry on from where a lot of my friends did. I joined the Navy and they stayed in the mountains. I haven't talked to many of them lately but I still have family in Howard that keeps up with the buzz. I was never what I would think of as a pro boater. It was a fight and at sometimes scary running the gorge. Nowhere to really bale. As with most things we did there, it was always very exciting. I really enjoyed Browns Canyon more. I never really saw much more of the river than that nor any others. 

I truly apologize for any disruption I might have caused. Please note however that we are very passionate about our site. We believe that it is important to share it with anyone we can. Most mountain loving people are somewhat naturalists. I felt it might be of interest. If you check us out I bet you'll see what I mean. I would really like someone other than just my friends and family to give me their opinion.

Hey at least you didn't blacklist me. That's good cause I'd love to stick around. No more talk about the site though.


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I like how you guys turned spam into a adjective. spammy....too funny.


----------



## naturalhealthbuzz (Dec 8, 2007)

*Adjective...*

A word used to describe a noun or a pronoun. gh you are right, that is a great way to put it. I would really love to hear from someone that has been through Howard. Anyone know a guy by the name of Paul Byers from Howard.


----------

